# The Sims 4!



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

OMG YOU GUYS. THE SIMS 4 HAS JUST BEEN ANNOUNCED.


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

I saw the announcement! I CANT WAIT! ;-; i just hope it will be good though.

Knowing EA there will probably be a few major problems though...


----------



## inSein (May 6, 2013)

Hopefully this one would have some of the add-ons built in. Jebus, they seriously have a lot of add ons.

Also, I would be extremely happy about this, but I realized Sims gets old after a while. For me, anyway. I just recently played it for the first time ever and within the week already had everything I ever wanted, except it was harder to control my sims because their house was too big so they were all over the place.


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 6, 2013)

I WANT THIS NOW!  I've been wanting a new Sims game for ages now.


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

Hey said:


> I WANT THIS NOW!  I've been wanting a new Sims game for ages now.



Same. And they are delivering some of the things I've been hoping/drooling over!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 6, 2013)

I don't see how you guys are excited for this. Sims 3 released about a year to 2 years ago. I think this game is coming out a little premature.


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> I don't see how you guys are excited for this. Sims 3 released about a year to 2 years ago. I think this game is coming out a little premature.



Gurl, u kiddin? its been like 4 years.


----------



## Jas0n (May 6, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> I don't see how you guys are excited for this. Sims 3 released about a year to 2 years ago. I think this game is coming out a little premature.



By the time The Sims 4 comes out The Sims 3 would have been out for 5 years....

Anyway, I'm excited for this. Apparently they're going "back to the roots" of The Sims 1 and have the full Maxis team working on it, unlike The Sims 3.


----------



## Keenan (May 6, 2013)

I've never really gotten into The Sims (even though I know I'd love it) for the same reason I don't play Minecraft or New Leaf. I know I'll play way too much.

I've been waiting patiently for Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 to go on sale for way too long now, and I bet with my luck they'll announce a 4th one of that once I buy it.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 6, 2013)

Really...?

I guess this is where I drop off the Sims Radar. ): I still haven't caught up with the sims 3 expansions...


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Anyway, I'm excited for this. Apparently they're going "back to the roots" of The Sims 1 and have the full Maxis team working on it, unlike The Sims 3.



If this is true, then I am beyond excited. Sims 1 was my favorite. I know, it's basically nothing compared to 2 and 3 and the customization is really limited, but I think it has a special kind of feel to it, I dunno. It might just be the nostalgia speaking.


----------



## Zolon (May 6, 2013)

I'm going to invoke a lot of ire here, but..

EA/Maxis need to stop, plain and simple, and fix their current Sims-type games before they move forward. Sims 3 has been out for 4ish years now, and it still has some of the same completely game crippling bugs (Town corruption, people getting stuck in bed/at rabbit holes, job progression bugs, among others) that haven't been corrected and hurt the longetivity of the game. They continue to pile more expansions on top of it, only irritating the problem - if your wound is festering, tossing more bandaids on your bandaids won't fix it.

Simcity is even worse. The core concepts of the game were great - similar to how the core concepts of Sims 3 were great - but their application failed hard. Between the server issues for the first MONTH of the game's release, to complete bugs (Corrupted/non-processing cities, non-functioning recycling centers, population and budget numbers not adding up to the visible totals, regional transfers not working, etc.), and of course, the design flaws (Tiny cities, water table limitations, set highway entry points, set railway points, traffic congestion)... the game is a mess. There is a ton of work they need to do on their existing games instead of starting a new one.

And chances are, when they push TS4, it's going to be horridly flawed like the others. This time, EA's not getting my money - it's time we took a stand against big publishers giving us low-quality products with massive budgets. I've seen better games out of indie developers that cost me $5.


----------



## Gummy (May 6, 2013)

Julie said:


> If this is true, then I am beyond excited. Sims 1 was my favorite. I know, it's basically nothing compared to 2 and 3 and the customization is really limited, but I think it has a special kind of feel to it, I dunno. It might just be the nostalgia speaking.



Sims 1 is my favorite too, I'm hoping to see some of that same nostalgic charm that was in Sims 1!


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

How about no always online mode.


----------



## one_eye (May 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How about no always online mode.



>EA
>No always online

Pick one.


----------



## Jas0n (May 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How about no always online mode.



EA have officially came out and explicitly said that The Sims 4 will be an offline, single-player experience with no always-online mode. They learnt from their mistake with SimCity!


----------



## Lauren (May 7, 2013)

This is the first I've heard of this and I nearly pee'd


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 7, 2013)

My biggest want: fast loading screens or even better no loading screens


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> EA have officially came out and explicitly said that The Sims 4 will be an offline, single-player experience with no always-online mode. They learnt from their mistake with SimCity!



I read about that after my post. Good!


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2013)

Hey said:


> My biggest want: fast loading screens or even better no loading screens



Loading comes down to your computer, however think how much junk the Sims games have to go through. 
Not many games have tried no loading screens and fewer still pulled it off well. One I remember is a Tony Hawk game, where there were "loading zones". So instead of hitting a screen waiting for it to load, you'd skate down some alleyway into the new area as it loaded.
I don't see how Sims could do something like that.


----------



## Juicebox (May 7, 2013)

Sweet! I now get to restart my never ending chain of illegitimate children .


----------



## Jas0n (May 7, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Loading comes down to your computer, however think how much junk the Sims games have to go through.
> Not many games have tried no loading screens and fewer still pulled it off well. One I remember is a Tony Hawk game, where there were "loading zones". So instead of hitting a screen waiting for it to load, you'd skate down some alleyway into the new area as it loaded.
> I don't see how Sims could do something like that.



The problem with The Sims 3 is that the engine is so old now, and originally constructed for low-end computers 5 years ago. Nowadays even if you have the best machine the loading screens can take forever. It'd be nice if, in The Sims 4, they fix some of the awful loading problems that The Sims 3 has.


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Loading comes down to your computer, however think how much junk the Sims games have to go through.
> Not many games have tried no loading screens and fewer still pulled it off well. One I remember is a Tony Hawk game, where there were "loading zones". So instead of hitting a screen waiting for it to load, you'd skate down some alleyway into the new area as it loaded.
> I don't see how Sims could do something like that.



My brother has a beast PC and it still takes forever to load. It doesn't have much on it either.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2013)

Hopefully The Sims 4 will include the neat building stuff they're including in the Island Paradise EP. The underwater stuff, mostly.


Pretty excited for it. Hopefully it's not full of bugs, but that may be hoping for too much. lol


----------



## Gummy (May 7, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> EA have officially came out and explicitly said that The Sims 4 will be an offline, single-player experience with no always-online mode. They learnt from their mistake with SimCity!



I thought they only stated that there was an offline mode, not that online capabilities were ruled out all together.


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

Wait I don't get it. If Sims 3 was made for low-end computers why would it take longer to load on high end?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Wait I don't get it. If Sims 3 was made for low-end computers why would it take longer to load on high end?



It's the game that runs slow, not the computer's inability to run it.

The engine was made for older computers. So the engine itself is limited in how fast it can run. Which sucks, because I have a boss PC and my game takes ages to load now that I have all of the EP. =/


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's the game that runs slow, not the computer's inability to run it.
> 
> The engine was made for older computers. So the engine itself is limited in how fast it can run. Which sucks, because I have a boss PC and my game takes ages to load now that I have all of the EP. =/



Oh I see. Is there any way to fix that?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2013)

You could try putting all of the graphic settings down to the lowest, but I doubt that would do anything about the insanely long loading screens.
It might get rid of any lag you have, though.


----------



## Liv (May 8, 2013)

Zolon said:


> I'm going to invoke a lot of ire here, but..
> 
> EA/Maxis need to stop, plain and simple, and fix their current Sims-type games before they move forward. Sims 3 has been out for 4ish years now, and it still has some of the same completely game crippling bugs (Town corruption, people getting stuck in bed/at rabbit holes, job progression bugs, among others) that haven't been corrected and hurt the longetivity of the game. They continue to pile more expansions on top of it, only irritating the problem - if your wound is festering, tossing more bandaids on your bandaids won't fix it.
> 
> ...



PREACH


----------



## oath2order (May 18, 2013)

Liv said:


> PREACH



Aye, preach!


----------



## Zolon (May 19, 2013)

Lol.

It just saddens me to see things, such as my little sister getting excited to buy the new expansion pack right after they just announced they're making Sims 4. She constantly struggles with the game on a high-end system and it usually corrupts her neighborhood after about 2 weeks, causing her to start over. At some point, we need to say enough is enough - don't get me wrong, I've long been a Sims/SimCity fan. But after TS3? After SimCity? There HAS to be some kind of retribution. EA/Maxis have snapped their mouths shut when it comes to owning up to SimCity's shortcomings now - any time they post or go public it's to announce and update or talk the game's "success" up.

A few quirks, however:
1: They lied to us about requiring the game to be online in order to function at a base level. In effect, you can unplug your ethernet cable/deactivate your wireless card, and the game will let you keep playing - for about 20 minutes. When that 20 minute mark hits, the game will tell you that it doesn't have a connection and will kick you off - but for that 20 minutes? Your city will run and grow and flourish (Without region interconnectivity or world trade capability, of course). So the game DOES have Single-Player AND Multi-Player capabilities - it CAN be run offline. That means when they told us that the game off-loads most of the calculations to a server? *They lied.* Modders have successfully edited/removed the single line of code that determines how often the game checks its online status, allowing players to play the game, a single city, offline.

2: The population numbers make no sense. Originally it was all speculation - my city of hundreds of thousands of people struggles to find people to fill open jobs, even though said jobs are open, and there are unemployed workers, I get both the "We need jobs!" and the "We need workers!" complaint. Same happens with Students - empty desks, unenrolled students, but they won't go. Furthermore, once modders decompiled the code, they were able to find references to a getFudgedPopulation method. So, if you're wondering why your city of 200,000 only has 3000 students? Well, it's probably because your population number makes 0 sense, and is fake.

3: We were told early on that one of the greatest features of the GlassBox engine was that it could simulate a sim's life - from its home, to work, back to its home. Every sim has a home, every sim has a job. They go from home to work in the morning and from work back to their home in the evening, the same job, and the same home. Effectively, they told us each individual sim would have his/her own life. The truth?

Sims in SimCity operate just like the rest of the resource agent system. In the morning, the pulse out into the streets, looking for the first job available to them. If a job is available, then they sink into that building for the day. There is no "Hi, My name is Sim One and my job is to be a factory worker. I go there every day.", but rather, Sim One simply pulses out of his home in the morning, and takes the first job he finds. Then at the end of the day? They pulse out again, and take the first HOUSE that they find. They fill up that house, then the next house, then the next house.They're not living lives, they're just acting as a resource. So again - EA and Maxis *lied.*

Of course, there are other intensely glaring issues with SimCity alone, let alone the problems in The Sims 3, which I won't even get into further (You've all seen them, you've all experienced them), but my point is that we can't let ourselves be pushed around forever. EA forces development teams to operate on a strict time budget, forcing them to pump out buggy and incomplete games in order to make deadlines. As such, companies like Maxis have to cut corners insanely on their products with various promised features. Whether it's Maxis' poor programmers or EA's money-driven deadlines that are causing the problem, enough is enough. As gamers, we have the right to stand up for ourselves when we've been cheated. And simply put, yes, they ARE cheating us. 

You don't release a disaster of a game then immediately advertise on the launcher for your latest game that you're working on a new game. It was salt in the wound for many of us good ol' Sim fans, and it reeks of simple bullying. Take a stand against it, stop supporting these companies and maybe, maybe one day, we can return to the days when Maxis was a free-bound developer not hiding under EA's iron fist. Maybe one day, we can have our high quality games back, instead of $60 titles that don't even work right, or deny us specific features just so we'll buy the next one. Stand up. Stand tall.

Say no to bullying.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 19, 2013)

I'm totally done with EA and The Sims. If they can make a game that actually works, then I might change my mind.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

At least SOME companies try to fix their issues. EA doesn't even try.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

The Sims 3 was pretty mediocre even with the expansions. It was fun for a couple of hours, but really only added a few new things to the series. It doesn't help that so much of the clothing customization was DLC.

I don't expect any more from The Sims 4 now that it will have zero input from Will Wright.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

If the creator has no input, then I'm not dealing with it :/


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD YOU GUYS.

SIMGASM.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> OH MY GOD YOU GUYS.
> 
> SIMGASM.


"would you like to see my rocket" omg.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

My life just got more exciting.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohmigosh, that trailer makes me want to boot up The Sims 3 again!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 21, 2013)

I do enjoy the more "cartoony" look of the sims this time around on the teaser video. The thing that bothered me about the Sims 3 is that I would spend far too much time on their faces only find out that there faces barely resembled the amount of detail I put into them. Hopefully with all of the new body customization, we will be able to change the height of our sims. I'm tired of everyone being like 6 feet tall.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd like some height adjusters too.

Looking forward to The Sims 4 and the last expansion for 3 coming out soon.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

It's a good thing I plan on getting a new computer soon. It looks awesome. I'll end up spending ten hours planning my Sim and then not playing >.>


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

My thing with the Sims 4 is that I'm concerned this is going to be another game where the focus on all life stages is lost.

I'd like some height sliders and some more interactions with families. The son and the mother can't just be hugging and talking. There should be so much more.. 

But TS4 will not be worth $60-$70 like they're charging.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's a good thing I plan on getting a new computer soon. It looks awesome. I'll end up spending ten hours planning my Sim and then not playing >.>


I do the exact same thing! I spend hours and hours creating families and designing their houses, but I never actually play. I always found the Sims 3 gameplay sort of bland even with several expansions.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't really like playing my Sims because of the whole death thing. Ya spend so much time designing them, then they die >.>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks like the Sims 4 is trying to focus on deeper emotional simulations and furthering some of the overlooked customization options.

I'm not too bothered on making my sims super unique visually. Tend to just make the same sims over again and just change up the personalities. So I do like that they are putting a bigger focus on personalities and situations where your sims can express actual emotion. But I agree with the above. For a game like the Sims, the base game should never cost as much as it does. It's going to lack just as much as every other Sims game until they start making expansions. Which are also ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like some height adjusters too.
> 
> Looking forward to The Sims 4 and the last expansion for 3 coming out soon.



I'm pretty sure we won't be getting height adjusters. Programming height, especially height from a slider, would be hell on the animators. Not only would they have to make animations for every height to interact with the world and the objects around them, they'd have to make to and from sim-to-sim interactions. Stupid amounts of work for minimal payoff really.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

I remember saying I probably wouldn't get the Sims 4.

Now that I have seen it, I have changed my mind completely. It looks like how The Sims 3 should have been! More cartoony art style to match with the Sims from 2. I hate hate HATED the Sims 3's boring 'realistic' Sims. Sure, they had the plumbob and woohoo, but they did not have the soul of the Sims. The Sims are back to their exaggerated, silly selves and I love it!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm excited for The Sims 4! The Sims 3 was a bit bland in my opinion so I might try this one out, because it looked like they worked really hard on the events with emotions.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't help but think that the game still needs a lot of work. A fair few of the close up motions shown in the demo looked very.. Mechanical. I don't mean the new ones either, more so the talking.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw the video the other day and I was sososo happy. It looks fab and the rocket ship, editing bodies ahhh. Just give it to me now! People were saying it looks a bit like a Facebook game though. I like the room moving thing, the Sims Social had that! I've been playing Sims 3 well loads recently too and this is the reason I didn't get many packs.

The graphics are a bit Sims 2 like but they said they are focusing on the game play more. It's early days still...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Shiny Star said:


> I saw the video the other day and I was sososo happy. It looks fab and the rocket ship, editing bodies ahhh. Just give it to me now! People were saying it looks a bit like a Facebook game though. I like the room moving thing, the Sims Social had that! I've been playing Sims 3 well loads recently too and this is the reason I didn't get many packs.
> 
> The graphics are a bit Sims 2 like but they said they are focusing on the game play more. It's early days still...


I'm thinking about playing The Sims 3 again. I didn't really get to play it ever since a fire broke out in my Sim's home with the fire alarm off (I had headphones) and it was really loud lol. 

It must have had taken a lot of work for emotions to be more enriched.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 21, 2013)

Will it only be on the computer? It better be for Windows and Mac or I'll kill EA.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope there will be an Awesomemod released for it.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Will it only be on the computer? It better be for Windows and Mac or I'll kill EA.



The Sims 3 was for Mac. I don't see why it wouldn't be the same for 4.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 21, 2013)

It looks good but seeing how Sims 3 crashes on every computer I play it on...I probably won't get it.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> It looks good but seeing how Sims 3 crashes on every computer I play it on...I probably won't get it.



You should check all the specifications and see if you are compatible with more than half of them.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You should check all the specifications and see if you are compatible with more than half of them.



Specifications don't mean **** when it comes to Sims 3 crashes. Sims 3 is just poorly optimised and it's got too much jammed in it.


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

The biggest issues for me are the general looks and UI. Most people say that the cartoon-y looks are to be expected given it's the Sims and all, but honestly, even The Sims 2 looks more realistic than that. I'm just not diggin' the barbie-esque features.

But other than those two issues.. it looks promising. We'll just have to wait for more information to be released.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

I swear, everyone on the Sims forums keels wailing "BAD GRAPHICS" when they mean to say they don't like the art style. If they were saying it wasn't their cup of tea, I'd be fine. But they keep saying graphics. The graphics are not bad. The art style just isn't as realistic as they expected. The _graphics_ are fiiiine, oh my lord.

Personally, I don't see where they're coming from. The Sims 4 feels like what the Sims 3 should have been, art wise. I loved how emotive the Sims 2 sims were, and the Sims 4 Sims are following in those footsteps. They seem fun, goofy, and wacky. Just like the sims I remembered. I really couldn't stand the Sims 3 Sims because they were flat and robotic. And their faces looked really fat and pudgy.

Unless EA has screwed something up and taken out features that were good in order to only focus on the emotions aspect of the game, I know I'm going to love it. But that right there is EA's problem. They focus on one thing and everything else only exists as an accent to that one thing. At least that's how the Sims 3 felt with each new expansion. I'm glad I never got anything past Generations because I heard the games got really glitchy and hard to play and some additions to the games were just obnoxious (Like Celebrities and reputation. Two things I actually had experience with. And I agree, they were terrible). I really, REALLY hope the game is well rounded in its construction and everything doesn't simply revolve around the emotions aspect of the game. Otherwise I'm gonna just pack it in, buy the sims 2 expansions I missed out on and just ignore the sims until the sims 5 rolls around.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

How many Sims 4 packs/expansions do you guys think there will be?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

If seasons aren't in the base game, then there's one.
Pets is bound to make another appearance.
Something with vacations
Another date/late night/party at tha club one
Something with hobbies


----------



## Jhud (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not sure what to think yet. The height slider and middle name which I heard are going to be added sound neat. I think the art style is not bad, I could say even it's better than TS3! But I just hope they won't screw this game. TS3 was veery unstable. Plus I kind of love the new CAS style!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> If seasons aren't in the base game, then there's one.
> Pets is bound to make another appearance.
> Something with vacations
> Another date/late night/party at tha club one
> Something with hobbies



No weather in the base game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> The Sims 3 was for Mac. I don't see why it wouldn't be the same for 4.



Have you seen the problems Mac folks have with TS3? It might not be released right away. There's a problem they haven't fixed since the game's release.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd say we'll probably have between 7 to 11 expansions. Maybe 12 since with each new installment to the series we've had more expansions.

I hope no though. I don't want to buy that many. I wish they'd condense it down into like 4 or 5 with multiple themes to it. Like Pets and Weather or Vacations and the City or something. But this is the company that had a fully stocked online store for furniture and other junk the same day the sims 3 was released. They'll sell us a ton of expansions just because they make more money that way.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't played any of 3 though. :/

It's EA, what do you expect lol


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 27, 2013)

I've just seen the debut trailer, although it doesn't really reveal much I really like the look of the Sims this time around 

Just awaiting the System Requirements to be released now ><


----------



## Hey Listen! (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought Sims 3 but I rarely play it.  The load times are toooo long.  I imagine the system requirements wont need much improvement since EA did us the service of making the game look more visually appealing without making it photo-realistic like in other games coming out.  I really think that the create-a-sim looks fun to mess around with and that the new emotion mechanics will make it easier to be what some people would call a director in the game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm hoping that The Sims 4 runs better than The Sims 3 did. It always felt like they had spent so much time making their pudding faced Sims look 'realistic' in that game that they forgot to make sure the game's programming and systems actually worked properly. It's like the game was being held together by poorly applied painter's tape and bubble gum. |:

Considering we're actually getting Sim-looking Sims this time around, and a beautiful art style that doesn't scream "I WILL MURDER YOUR GRAPHICS CARD", I feel really confident my machine will be able to run the game very well!

I've heard that there will be two types of relationship bars in 4, a romantic and friendship bar. Though I haven't checked the conversations on the Sims 3's forums in a while (I can only tolerate so much stupid-fan, and that site is up to its rib cage in them), so I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No weather in the base game.



No weather in base game of TS4?

That's stupid.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope that it is actually more impressive than The Sims 3. I will likely give it a chance, because I am not usually let down by anything 'Sims'.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 30, 2014)

New vids guys


----------



## hanzy (May 30, 2014)

Woah, I love how you can set the height for the walls! Seriously can't wait for this game!


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 20, 2014)

grrr I heard that instead of 'building rabbitholes' for  going to school and work, it'll be 'invisible rabbitholes' instead -_-
like idk but this seems like a step backward to me

Appart from that (and the lack of a colour wheel) i'm pretty hyped for this game


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

i really want sims 4 ive never played sims before but i dont want to download origin because i heard its really ****ty


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm hopping for less rabbit holes and more interactive shops + things like the Sims 2 had.


----------



## n64king (Jun 22, 2014)

An invisible rabbit hole? Like "oh going to work, but I have to hop on the freeway, which takes me to the destination" aka the freeway is the rabbit hole. 
I'd rather have it stay the same and build the rabbitholes. Which was already slightly lackluster as it was. I got to the far future in my Sims 3 game and ended up with a ghost town area because I built a mega mall of rabbitholes. Everything was in one 5 story building.


----------



## Statickit (Jun 24, 2014)

_Most of my hype is due to the way-improved character customization when it comes to Create A Sim. I was never huge on building my own houses so most of those features will go untouched by me, but I am super excited to play TS4!_


----------



## Autumnia (Jun 25, 2014)

Apparently there will be no toddlers in the Sims 4! SO disappointed! (on the upside the genetics tool in create a sims seems cool) 
http://honeywellsims4news.tumblr.com/post/89883107981/no-toddlers-no-pools#disqus_thread


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 26, 2014)

There's also not going to be any pools either. There is a petition for this though. 
http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitio...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Improv (Jun 26, 2014)

If they try to sell expansion packs that include toddlers and pools I will be 100% done with EA.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm. 

if they released a Generations expansion with both toddlers, and a another life stage (maybe middle-aged, idk) and a ton of features like a prom you can actually go to, and better weddings, then i'd be cool with that. Otherwise, whatever they do with adding in toddlers in later expansions will look hella cheap on EA's part  

but on the other hand… why the heck would they not include pools?


----------



## Chromie (Jun 28, 2014)

Improv said:


> If they try to sell expansion packs that include toddlers and pools I will be 100% done with EA.



This is EA ofcourse they're going to charge for that stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2014)

why the **** aren't pools included. i"m sorry but that's a bunch of bull****


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess it's in their aim to lower the required specs for it, I remember people mentioning that the drinking water in glasses looked different than usual, so maybe they're just downgrading their graphics all round?


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 1, 2014)

No toddlers = 100% turned off.
And I will not pay for pools in a separate expansion pack. That is a load of BS.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2014)

I suggest we boycott EA and refuse to buy their products until they give us what we want.

NO POOLS
NO PEACE
NO TODDLERS
NO TEA


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I still don't understand the mindset behind removing toddlers.

All children will now go from barely being able to sit up on their own to being nearly full grown and going to school. 

Unless they removed school too.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

Toddlers are my favorite. I love making adorable kids. They should've added a preschool or kindergarten age after toddlers. I most likely will not be getting Sims 4.


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I won't be getting at least until they lower the price & add support for Mac.

I probably won't get it then, either.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 3, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> There's also not going to be any pools either. There is a petition for this though.
> http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitio...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition



Why is everyone complaining about no pools and toddlers but not even acknowledging this?!
This petition could actually make a difference.


----------



## Stitched (Jul 3, 2014)

My computer could barely run Sims 3, and I hardly played it.  I also just straight up won't have time or money for Sims 4.
Removing toddlers and pools is dumb.  Very dumb.  If anything, people have been asking for more things in the base game.  Are they going to be included in the overpriced expansion packs then?  Dumb.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't think i can play this game long term if there's such limited colour options. Like I don't even want create a style, just the damn colour wheel (and skin colour sliders) would have been nice


----------



## claudiadoesAC (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I'll probably be waiting a year until I get TS4. I really don't understand how they could not include pools in the base game. I really don't. I read somewhere that maybe you'd unlock them in a way? Not sure how that would work, nor is it confirmed but I have no idea. Same thing with toddlers. I really don't get it.

Another thing I would've liked for the new game is a new age. Like something either before or after the child stage, because I never know if I should think of the child stage as a 4-7 year old or a tween. So yeah, that'd be nice.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2014)

apparently teens are the same height as young adults, adults, and elders.
and this game got rated M in russia lol


----------



## Improv (Jul 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> apparently teens are the same height as young adults, adults, and elders.
> and this game got rated M in russia lol



i can't even think of words to use omg???? um


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2014)

Improv said:


> i can't even think of words to use omg???? um



idk if your reaction is for the teen or the russia thing lol
but i think they made teens the same height to save on animation costs. but you can tell teens apart because they will still have baby fat in their cheeks or something. idk sims 4 seems like its going to be so empty, so i probably wont get it right away

most people think russia banned the sims 4 bc of the same sex relationships but its some political move or something?? idk how but no one is playing the sims 4 if theyre under 18 in russia


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 6, 2014)

I think i'm probably more annoyed about the pools to be honest, as that extends to swimming in oceans too, and if it's because they don't want to animate the water, then what about rivers? fishing? ponds in the backyard? 

I hate the fact that I still want this game after all of this ;_;


----------



## merinda! (Jul 6, 2014)

Going to  download  it first, see how I like it.

They're taking away an integral part of the game ie. toddlers.
Like in TS3 that's when they're learning how to walk and talk etc.
So I don't know how they're going to incorporate this into TS4.
And the same with the pools, if they put it through as a patch for the base, then I don't really mind.

But if they're put out through expansions, then idk what EA is thinking.

Also, the trams in the trailers... it's said by one of the SimGurus that the Sims will have no interaction with them?
I get it that you're putting things in trailer for appeal etc. But like why put something new such as a tram to get people excited, when you have no plans on actually putting it in the game?


----------



## newleaf300797 (Jul 8, 2014)

Omg i am so excited for the sims 4!! I hope its not as glitchy as sims 3 because for me it ruined the game :/ and my laptop was brand new when i started playing it so its not as if it was the laptops fault?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

The Sims 4 looks terrible.


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

Im hoping to get it.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Im hoping to get it.



You'll be disappointed.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

It's confirmed there won't be kids or pools?


----------



## newleaf300797 (Jul 8, 2014)

@Mariah, what is that pink thing omg


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 9, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It's confirmed there won't be kids or pools?



No toddlers and no pools.
This is the age cycle:
Baby>Child>Young Adult>Adult>Elder


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No toddlers and no pools.
> This is the age cycle:
> Baby>Child>Young Adult>Adult>Elder



omfg
not buying anymore


----------



## Improv (Jul 9, 2014)

merinda! said:


> Going to  download  it first, see how I like it.
> 
> They're taking away an integral part of the game ie. toddlers.
> *Like in TS3 that's when they're learning how to walk and talk etc.*
> ...



This is what I don't understand; are the children going to be learning to walk and talk at the same time they're going to school? Is school going to teach them how to walk & talk?


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have it but I already saw the demo of it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> It's confirmed there won't be kids or pools?



no toddlers 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kittylover1379 said:


> I don't have it but I already saw the demo of create a sim


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No toddlers and no pools.
> This is the age cycle:
> Baby>Child>Young Adult>Adult>Elder





kittylover1379 said:


> no toddlers



Now I'm disappointed...


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 11, 2014)

well, at least the CAS demo sims being created are looking promising  still really annoyed about the lack of colour wheel, but there seems to be enough variety to make up for it?


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm so excited for this!!! I really enjoy the sims 3 though--I have a lot of expansion packs for it...I don't know how much they're going to add on to that though...I've seen videos, but idk if they're exaggerating..you know marketing :/


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

kittylover1379 said:


> no toddlers



No toddlers??? That's kind of an important stage of life, EA... You don't just see a baby turning into a child, there's a big difference between a baby and a toddler and an even BIGGER difference between a baby and a child. I love toddlers in the game, why would they take that out if they want to make this game like playing with life?


----------



## oreo (Jul 19, 2014)

I have never played the Sims before and I'm interested in buying the Sims 3. 
The problem is the Sims 4 is coming out soon... Should I wait to buy the Sims 4 instead?


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 21, 2014)

milkbae said:


> I have never played the Sims before and I'm interested in buying the Sims 3.
> The problem is the Sims 4 is coming out soon... Should I wait to buy the Sims 4 instead?



Sims 4, right now, does not seem like it is worth it at the price it will be sold for. I'd say you buy The Sims 3 base game, or a starter pack (real cheap right now) and see how you like it. Except, there are a lot of differences. 

If your computer can handle it, maybe look into Sims 2? Sims 2 is mostly similar to Sims 4 with a few exceptions. 

Otherwise, if not, Sims 3 is a good game.. just consider your computer. It's only fun your computer can handle it and if you like what it offers. ^_^


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 22, 2014)

Ouch. I just found a whole list of stuff that was removed (it's a little farther down on the page). This game does not look worth it. As many problems as Sims 3 has, in comparison with what they messed up in Sims 4 I'm just gonna stick with my beloved pudding faces, emotions and multi-tasking or no. <3


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 23, 2014)

arghhh I could live without pools or toddlers, but the lack of visible rabbitholes is gonna ruin it for me. How can we expect to see sims at work/in school (which people have wanted for ages) when there isn't even a school/work building that they go to anymore?


----------



## tinybears (Jul 25, 2014)

milkbae said:


> I have never played the Sims before and I'm interested in buying the Sims 3.
> The problem is the Sims 4 is coming out soon... Should I wait to buy the Sims 4 instead?


The Sims 2 Ultimate Pack is free right now on origin so you could try that <: it doesn't have open world but it's still a lot of fun! 
just activate it by putting the code I-LOVE-THE-SIMS into the product code thingy


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 25, 2014)

tinybears said:


> The Sims 2 Ultimate Pack is free right now on origin so you could try that <: it doesn't have open world but it's still a lot of fun!
> just activate it by putting the code I-LOVE-THE-SIMS into the product code thingy



But you must get an Origin account if you do not already have one.
In addition to that, you also need like almost 13 GB free. (12.57 GB total.)
So yeah.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not getting the Sims 4, it's not what everybody's hoping for. It started with toddlers and pools, and now all these features that made the Sims 3 great are gone.

The Sims 2 Collection is only for Windows and not Mac. This is bull****.


----------



## tinybears (Jul 25, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> But you must get an Origin account if you do not already have one.
> In addition to that, you also need like almost 13 GB free. (12.57 GB total.)
> So yeah.



ahh i forgot not everyone is a complete hermit like me orz
i have 2tb free so yeah space is not something i consider sorry about that


----------



## Venn (Jul 25, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I'm not getting the Sims 4, it's not what everybody's hoping for. It started with toddlers and pools, and now all these features that made the Sims 3 great are gone.
> 
> The Sims 2 Collection is only for Windows and not Mac. This is bull****.



Yea, I didn't understand why they not added though. Anyone had a reason?
Also, my sister got an email about a week ago or so saying that she got access to the Sims 4 Demo, but the only problem is that we have a Mac, not a PC, so we can't try it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2014)

Venice said:


> Yea, I didn't understand why they not added though. Anyone had a reason?
> Also, my sister got an email about a week ago or so saying that she got access to the Sims 4 Demo, but the only problem is that we have a Mac, not a PC, so we can't try it.



I think it was because Sims 4 was originally was supposed to be an online game like SimCity, so they had to remove a lot of the features they had before. Not sure about toddlers and pools though.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 26, 2014)

In terms of the Sims, I only played 2 so far.
MySims which is the first one I've played, and pratically the first life simulation game I've ever played.
It was an OK game at best, though it doesn't really have that much freedom since you have to do tasks a lot to do more stuff around town. And plus, it really ends once you get a 4+star town. I also played MySims Kingdom, but it kinda deviate from the life simulation game and it was kinda meh.
And lately, the Sims 2 Ultimate Pack in which I can't pass up.
It's a great life simulation game and no wonder it was one of the best selling PC games.
Though it did age a bit, and eventually I'll might get Sims 3 on Steam.....Just because of the Vinesauce videos alone.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think 2 would be the best. It doesn't have the overworld like in the Sims 3, but it was very fast and it was easy to download CC, unlike in 3 when it takes forever.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> In terms of the Sims, I only played 2 so far.
> MySims which is the first one I've played, and pratically the first life simulation game I've ever played.
> It was an OK game at best, though it doesn't really have that much freedom since you have to do tasks a lot to do more stuff around town. And plus, it really ends once you get a 4+star town. I also played MySims Kingdom, but it kinda deviate from the life simulation game and it was kinda meh.
> And lately, the Sims 2 Ultimate Pack in which I can't pass up.
> ...


Don't waste your money. You can easily go download Sims 3 for free.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Don't waste your money. You can easily go download Sims 3 for free.



Um, where?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Um, where?



I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Sims 3 is pretty easy to get free. I've gotten myself a couple expansions from it.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

I've gotten some of the store stuff for free and if it didn't run so horribly, I'd download Supernatural and Island Paradise.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, I see. I was confused before. I've looked around, and the Sims 3 is pretty easy to get for free, but it runs pretty badly even if you bought it so I'm not sure it's even worth it.

But really, if you really want something to hold you over for the Sims 4 and you use a PC, go get an Origin account and download the Sims 2 Ultimate Collection. It's free, and even if you've played it before, you have all SPs and EPs so it's sure to be lots of fun unless you have all the EPs and SPs already.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Oh, I see. I was confused before. But really, if you really want something to hold you over for the Sims 4 and you use a PC, go get an Origin account and download the Sims 2 Ultimate Collection. It's free, and even if you've played it before, you have all SPs and EPs so it's sure to be lots of fun unless you have all the EPs and SPs already.



But Sims 2 sucks. Why wouldn't you just play Sims 3?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2014)

On my computer, it runs pretty badly considering my computer is a couple years old and CC is quite difficult to get because it just runs so slow. Besides I've never played the Sims 2, so why not?


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> But Sims 2 sucks. Why wouldn't you just play Sims 3?



The only good part about Sims 3 is the open world and customization.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> The only good part about Sims 3 is the open world and customization.


Nah, you were right the first time. Sims 3 does suck.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 29, 2014)

I pre ordered the collectors edition! It's costing a fortune but oh well


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm very excited for the new towns!! I always thought the previous others were .... poorly designed 

Wish that the trolley in game could actually be used but oh well


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 30, 2014)

Well,I'm sad because my computers broken,probably won't get to play it for a while.


----------



## Autumnia (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I'll get sims 4, but I might wait a while cus I just got a new computer and am getting back into sims 3 which i haven't played for a year since my other computer died on me...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 5, 2014)

is there really no toddlers in sims 4? will it be added in expansion packs?


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2014)

Sholee said:


> is there really no toddlers in sims 4? will it be added in expansion packs?



They _might_ be. I stress _might_ because I don't know how they'll add a new life stage in an EP to be honest. :/ 

I don't think TS4 is going to be worth it anymore. No ghosts, no medical careers.. only "new age" jobs. -.-
No babysitters, no cars, babies are STUCK to the crib.. pretty much OBJECTS. It's like 5 steps forward, but 20 steps back. 

No terrain tools besides the "paint" tools. You must have either foundation or no foundation; can't have both. Smaller lots and smaller worlds. No open world. No story progression. 

No fears. No favorites. No grocery stores. No male body hair. No private schools. 

For Sims 4, all I see is "no ____". 

More here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8uCbTGE4fc


----------



## KaraNari (Aug 6, 2014)

That post made me sad but kind of happy because I spent so much money on Sims 3. Its still a good game so I think I will keep playing it for a while to come unless something jumps out in Sims 4 that really catches my attention. But I can dive in Sims 3 so I'm too happy already! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 6, 2014)

im so excited for this ;-; I NEED IT NOW.

im so glad they got rid of toddlers they were so annoynig i hated them.
and i have hopes theyll bring out pools in a future expansion pack. like "pool party" idk xD


----------



## Sholee (Aug 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> They _might_ be. I stress _might_ because I don't know how they'll add a new life stage in an EP to be honest. :/
> 
> I don't think TS4 is going to be worth it anymore. No ghosts, no medical careers.. only "new age" jobs. -.-
> No babysitters, no cars, babies are STUCK to the crib.. pretty much OBJECTS. It's like 5 steps forward, but 20 steps back.
> ...



Yeah, i agree with you, the sims franchise seems to be getting worse and worse. EA are just super greedy, even in the sims 3 expansion packs, they felt more like expensive stuff packs for most of them. They're trying to get away with selling the bare minimal. In sims 2, i looked forward to almost all their expansion packs because it added so much to the base game.

It's seems like whatever we liked, they stripped away from the sims 4 base game and will probably sell them in future expansion packs so people will have to buy them such as toddlers, pool ladders, customizations, etc.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> They _might_ be. I stress _might_ because I don't know how they'll add a new life stage in an EP to be honest. :/
> 
> I don't think TS4 is going to be worth it anymore. No ghosts, no medical careers.. only "new age" jobs. -.-
> No babysitters, no cars, babies are STUCK to the crib.. pretty much OBJECTS. It's like 5 steps forward, but 20 steps back.
> ...



They did the young adult age in University

Whatcha mean new age jobs?


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> They did the young adult age in University
> 
> Whatcha mean new age jobs?



University for Sims 2? That's a bit different since you age up to adult before you go back home. YA has always been in TS3 though. 

The jobs in The Sims 4 include:




			
				[URL=https://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://simfans.de/specials/sims4_creators_camp/sims4_karrieren.php said:
			
		

> Source[/URL]]Careers for Adults
> 
> Painter
> Secret agent
> ...



I took "new age jobs" by how someone else worded it since the jobs taken away were:




			
				[URL="http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/posts/list/759976.page" said:
			
		

> Source: The Sims 3 Forums[/URL]]"No "normal" careers - Law enforcement, Medical, Business, Education, etc. were removed"



I'm guessing things like education and medical are considered "old age" and things like painter and author are "new age". Either way, this sucks.


Also, bringing attention to the height and appearance from Teens to elders: 


Spoiler












(or the lack of height change..)


----------



## meggiewes (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm actually pretty excited for the Sims 4 to come out. I did like the Sims 3, but it didn't keep me hooked for as long as the Sims 1 or the Sims 2. I'm also not that ruffled with the loss of toddlers or the fact that babies are confined to their cribs. I honestly kept babies in their cribs for the majority of their baby time anyway. And I would rather wait for fully developed toddlers than just a re-capped version of toddlers that the Sims 3 had. I liked the toddlers in Sims 2 a whole lot better.

I've also been playing Sims 2 recently because my fiance has the ultimate bundle on his computer now. I forgot how fun it was. Ye, it does have loading screens, but whenever I go to a community lot the lots are always packed with sims and there are always things going on. With my Sims 3, that never happened. I mean, what is the point of a club if the club is only full of one to three people?

If the Sims 4 gameplay is as fun as the Sims 2 is, then I will be a happy camper indeed.


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

Sims 4 is dead to me. I like sims 3 way better.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 12, 2014)

meggiewes said:


> If the Sims 4 gameplay is as fun as the Sims 2 is, then I will be a happy camper indeed.



I feel like this game barely has gameplay to be honest. All they've shown off for gameplay is emotions and how it changes their interactions. 

I don't think this game will ever live up to Sims 2 either. If anything, Sims 2 will probably be around longer than it should be.. There's so much more in Sims 2 and if you take a look at what Sims 4 has, it takes away a lot of things that makes Sims 2 great. 

I'm just sayin'..


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

I've never played the sims 2, and I don't plan to. I'm a stickler for graphics, I'm sorry. I can't change that.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 12, 2014)

Beary said:


> I've never played the sims 2, and I don't plan to. I'm a stickler for graphics, I'm sorry. I can't change that.



sims 2 graphics aren't that bad :c


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

Jawile said:


> sims 2 graphics aren't that bad :c



I don't like the sims 2. I just don't. ;-;
Perhaps the simplicity doesn't appeal to me..


----------



## meggiewes (Aug 12, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I feel like this game barely has gameplay to be honest. All they've shown off for gameplay is emotions and how it changes their interactions.
> 
> I don't think this game will ever live up to Sims 2 either. If anything, Sims 2 will probably be around longer than it should be.. There's so much more in Sims 2 and if you take a look at what Sims 4 has, it takes away a lot of things that makes Sims 2 great.
> 
> I'm just sayin'..



That is true. Also, TS4 is just a base game right now while we have everything for TS2 at the moment. So it is hard to compare the two.

I also think that there is going to be a lot more gameplay hidden in the emotions than people are realizing. After all, to have an emotion unlock certain actions you can do or to make other actions easier to do is a gameplay element. Kinda like with seasons in TS2. You study faster in the fall and build different relationships in the other seasons. But nobody is saying that those things do nothing even though they aren't new skills or anything like that. 

I am really going to miss the TS2 witches though. Makin' Magic was one of my favorites in TS1 (with roleplaying elements like everyone has been complaining about on the official forums). I just like magic in general. Fantasy is fun.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 12, 2014)

I really like more TS3 than the TS4. The graphics are "better" the only pro of the TS4 is the no-sliders.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2014)

What I really dislike about the Sims 4 is how they take away from the things that actually make it a life simulator. Seriously. Taking away toddlers and confining babies to cribs? So I guess kids go from crying in a crib that they can't leave to walking around, doing homework, talking and making friends, because that's just so normal.


----------



## tinybears (Aug 12, 2014)

just saying The Sims 4 CAS demo is now available to everyone 
https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/demos-betas
make sure to have origin open before clicking download


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course, it's PC only. Whyyyyy


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 13, 2014)

tinybears said:


> just saying The Sims 4 CAS demo is now available to everyone
> https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/demos-betas
> make sure to have origin open before clicking download



I think I'll stick to just using this demo, since I really like making Sims and from the videos the new CAS looks like it will satisfy my Sim making urges. I'll stick to playing Sims 3 for everything else, I'd only buy 4 if EA somehow blows my mind with some good content/good value for money dlc, but that is probably unlikely.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm feeling iffy about TS4. I'm not sure there's enough gameplay. They've taken out big features and replaced them with things that aren't as good, in my opinion. I'm not buying it until I see gameplay videos that convince me for sure. And that price, ouch. Maybe after a couple EPs it'll be good (if they're like TS2 EPs and not TS3). I've been playing The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection lately, and I just feel like that was the best game. Maybe I'm wrong and TS4 will be absolutely amazing, but I can't help feeling like nothing will beat TS2.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm kind of upset with a lot of the executive decisions such as spending way too much on animations and "moods" as opposed to focusing resources on stuff that should be there such as pools/toddlers but anyway! That's beating a dead horse since they're not going to be in the base game and probably won't be implemented later since pools aren't allowed by their game engine. 

I got the CAS demo and it's really nice. If anything the sims making process is a lot of fun, kind of dull and repetitive when it comes to clothing since there's no CASt but overall it's phenomenal and my sims finally look unique. I'm excited to see what the full game allows in terms of creating other age sims and new clothing options. Also build/buy mode is just to die for~


----------



## cinny (Sep 9, 2014)

Sooo like, has anyone played the sims 4?
I'm really debating to get it soon or just wait ;;


----------



## London (Sep 10, 2014)

cinny said:


> Sooo like, has anyone played the sims 4?
> I'm really debating to get it soon or just wait ;;



I have it, and I love it! 
I do agree with others that as a base game, there's not a whole lot to it. They took a bunch of stuff out and at first I didn't understand why. The careers are lacking, there's no fire department, and it's not open world (yet). The toddlers and pool thing doesn't bother me much because toddlers used to annoy me anyways (although I did like the babysitter career track) and pools will probably be included in an expansion pack. 
That being said, the graphics are beautiful. It's fast and smooth (loading screens take no time at all), and the sims themselves are great. They can finally multitask (i.e. play on their tablet while using the toilet and eating food while watching tv and having a conversation) and their emotions are definitely entertaining. 
I heard they are planning on bringing out around 100 mini expansions so I'm sure all the content that's lacking will be available at some point. I'm not too worried about it tbh. A lot of people are complaining about it, but I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know.

It's only a good game if you (I use this 'you' because saying anything else is weird, I don't mean you specifically) can accept the fact that features like toddlers, pool, and driveable cars will have to be bought later for more money than the entire expansion pack is worth. If things like that turn you off, it's going to be very hard to enjoy it. 
I'll never buy this game. I have high expectations of games nowadays, and the only game that can never meet it is Sims. 

It doesn't look fun anyways. The only awesome thing is the build mode and multitasking.


----------



## michealstich (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a loyal sims fan, ever since the first one. It really pains me to see a good franchise being whored out for lots of money. I'll still enjoy playing the sims, but EA ****ed up and they're never getting my money again. It's nigh time we set sail, to the pirate bay!﻿


----------

